# We're finally getting some things set up



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Check out our progress from this last weekend.  We only have this weekend to finish up and I'll try to post more.

http://photobucket.com/creepsnshrieks


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, looks like its going well. You have some really cool props!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking place! You guys have sure put alot of work into it.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! Those gargoyles at your entrance are awesome, both the ones on the floor and the ones on top.:devil:


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice props. Love your use of the Count. I've always been partial to him and have to say he looks great in the coffin. That bad seed pumpkin face is really awesome. Not sure whether I find the eyes or the mouth it's best feature. Both equally creepy.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The Count looks fantastic in the casket! Where did you get the casket?


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> The Count looks fantastic in the casket! Where did you get the casket?


I bought 2 caskets about 5 years ago. I live in Illinois and think I bought them froma casket company in Florida. They were "scratch and dent" items. Paid $500 and that included the shipping.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Nice props. Love your use of the Count. I've always been partial to him and have to say he looks great in the coffin. That bad seed pumpkin face is really awesome. Not sure whether I find the eyes or the mouth it's best feature. Both equally creepy.


Thanks! I've had the Count for about 9 years and used to use him up front. However, I store him in the casket and decided he looks really cool there.


----------

